# Nekojishi



## Astar18 (Nov 23, 2017)

Did someone see that new chineese novel?
store.steampowered.com: 家有大貓 Nekojishi on Steam
It's free!



> *Ever dreamed about having furry beast men hanging around with you? What if they are gods in your childhood bedtime stories? This visual novel gives you a chance to play a young man whose dream has come true, but also gets him deeply involved in the consequences.*


----------



## ariala (Dec 11, 2017)

I saw fanart of it over on Tumblr, but I don't know what it is. It looks interesting, though!


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 11, 2017)

Astar18 said:


> Did someone see that new chineese novel?
> store.steampowered.com: 家有大貓 Nekojishi on Steam
> It's free!


Эгегей, мыньский гей D:


----------



## modfox (Jan 12, 2018)

It’s a overhyped visual novel with big strong cats that a lot of my discord friends rave about. I tryed it and found it boring


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 15, 2019)

I played it and my favorite character is Clouded Leopard.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jun 15, 2019)

It's far from new but yeah


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 28, 2019)

Astar18 said:


> Did someone see that new chineese novel?
> store.steampowered.com: 家有大貓 Nekojishi on Steam
> It's free!


It's not Chinese. It's from Taiwan. :3
And I really like it but I havent played it in a while.


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 28, 2019)

Chaosmasterdelta said:


> I played it and my favorite character is Clouded Leopard.


I really like him and tiger. But I really hate the little one. He's so annoying DX


----------

